# Do's and don'ts of No Dak??



## big drift (Sep 29, 2004)

As i posted earlier coming out to freelance in about 12 days and right now I am annoyed w/ the other site I frequent so here I'll ask and take the fire as it comes.

I have never hunted here before and so please be patient with the ignorant.

What are the unspoken rules of hunting here. Example in some areas of Montana it is frowned on if you ask permission to hunt at certain times of the day or evening. Apparently there is some dislike for duckboats in NoDak, etc.

Also what do you give landowners in way of gifts etc.

Just something to talk about.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Go back and do some reading about hunting in ND. Chris wrote a very good article last year about this time. I do believe it is in the archives.

The biggest thing to remember is that the birds just like anywhere do not handle getting pounded in the bedroom.

If ducks go out to feed mid day and come back to water only to get shot at or even here the shooting and do not use the water for resting overnight, chance are very high that the next morning no ducks will come back to that same water after the morning feed.

Geese will leave period.

if the water is so large that a boat is needed more likely than not it is a roosting area. Busting a roost deminish the ability to attract more birds to an area. Instead try and find transisiton slough to hunt. This being smaller waters between field and roosting area's. Most are smaller easier to decoy in. Usually have better cover to hide and allow the birds to keep a normal routine.

Next is do not set up to close to another group of hunters. Here 1/2 or a mile is to close for field hunting IMHO. Next is take out what you take in. Pop cans shell casings etc.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Don't bother a farmer when he is harvesting.

If a woman answers the door take off your hat.

Don't kick the dog.

Be yourself.

You do not need a boat to hunt waterfowl, field hunting is much easier anyway. DO NOT HUNT THE ROOST.

Leave it better than you found it pick up your trash and anything else that isn't yours (garbage).

Go back and thank them when you are done, Offer some of your harvest, most will not take it but some are very pleased. If you do offer some of your harvest do not hand them a bird that is not cleaned.

Write down the name and address, send a thank you card include a gift certificate if you so choose.

I have probably forgotten something. The above has worked for me.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

If you see a sign in the drive that says "The he// with the dog, beware of the owner!!!" turn around and drive away. :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

1) If someone beats you to a field or slough don't set up next to them. You will just have to move on. Have a backup plan. If you down wind someone expect to get an *** chewing at the minimum.
2) If you can't walk in it with waders on. You probably shouldn't be hunting in it. (I know MRN, I know)

Basically I just repeated what everyone else said.


----------



## big drift (Sep 29, 2004)

Not bad guys, it sounds like the basics as everywhere else. One thing we used to do back in montana and do here in MN if we have certain properties we hunt on a some what regular we buy a print and put the landowners names in a hat and draw one out who gets drawn gets the hat.

This is an over and above type deal and some of our landowners really get into it(the drawing that is). We only have one rule you cannot receive the print two seasons in a row. they are all ok w/ that.

Another rule we follow from back home if you open the gate shut it behind you. And always say Thankyou even if your turned down. If we did'nt and my grandmother heard we didn't there would be a frying pan or broom waiting on us when we got home.

Another one comes to mind never let your dog loose in the yard especially if theres another dog there or cattle closeby. I got a scar on my hand to help emind of that one.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you're driving down the road and a combine/tractor/etc is coming at you....don't wait until they pull over....you should pull over and let them pass. They're the one's working.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Stay on "established trails" rather than, "yep, I think there's a trail here, let's follow it"


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

And remember all NR's if you can't find a field or slough to hunt saturday morning..............JUST JUMP THE ROOST ITS THE RIGHT THING TO DO............... :******: :******:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dont make fun of the locals in there watering hole!I seen this happen in the SW a while back.Man did those cowboys put the boots to those a-holes :bop: :box:


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

"And remember all NR's if you can't find a field or slough to hunt saturday morning..............JUST JUMP THE ROOST ITS THE RIGHT THING TO DO............... "

Why start controversy?


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

I AM GIVING HUNTING TIPS.......THATS WHAT THIS SITE IS FOR :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

GB4 I noticed that you did not show anyone where you are from and that you are fairly new to the website the same as my self however you should have read the posts from the past several months of NR's VS RES. If you have not noticed you seem to be the only one left sitting in that boat!! Do you know why? I tell you, because everyone else is tired of that topic!! If you feel that you hate NR's so bad P.M. me and I will buy you drink at the local watering hole next week when I am there and you can cry on my shoulder about how bad you hate NR's, but do it to my face and not here!! That subject is so old it makes my 90 year old grandma (who by the way is a resident in Bismark,ND) look young. In the mean tme quit WHINEING it is not very becoming of an adult. Relax and go hunting and enjoy the peace and solitude of the great outdoors!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Don't shoot right by the house either.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Basically if you live by the golden rule you will have no problems for those who don't remember what that is, it goes a little something like this- "Do unto others as you would have done to you!!" Good Luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am with you there :withstupid:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

jd mn/nd said:


> If you have not noticed you seem to be the only one left sitting in that boat!!


He's not from MN so I doubt you'll find him in "that boat".


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

> Dont make fun of the locals in there watering hole


Seen this happen as well, heed this warning!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Remmi, I did not make fun of the locals or their watering holes, nor would I!! I simply said that if GB4 wanted too that he could pm. me and I would buy him a drink at the local watering hole where I am at and he could tell me how much he disliked NR's. There was no disrespect intended to any resident of ND at any time, like I have said before I have yet to meet a nodaker that I did not like!! Keeping in mind that I have family there as well as many friends that I have made over the years. As well as the fact that ND has some of the best bars that I have ever been in!! Try and find a bar south of Brainerd, MN that has mounts on the walls, and yet alot of them in ND have some of the best mounts I have seen. If you have a difference of opion of what was said please pm me as well and we can work this out.

Thanks J.D.


----------



## zack (Oct 17, 2003)

jd

Also, ignore the locals that make stupid comments about us NRs.
I think that gets their goat even worse than responding. 

zack


----------



## big drift (Sep 29, 2004)

Don't get in a conversation about conservation or politics, it is all about the birds.

If you don't know, ask.

Another peice of advice my wife is fond of repeating "if you live in new york don't name your dog taxi" ( I know it does not make sense here but what the heck.)


----------

